# Thoughts/comments on Burghley vids?



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

It's brilliant that they're coming up so fast and so smoothly, excellent quality, 10/10 and Big Thanks to Burghley, Joules and HSBC (the sponsors) I think, because for a free service, it's the absolute tops!

Also wanted to say that Mr Nicholson and Armada just made it look like a 1'9" hunter trial, what an amazing horse that is, such a shame he was tense for the dressage because he looks as if he needs a 5* course! Masterful tactful riding too I think because he was so keen and looked as if he might do a bit of a Murphy moment here and there...
A few lucky moments for 1 or 2 others I think but the going looks fabulous and the horses are travelling brilliantly.
I walked it yesterday and thought the choice at the Leaf Pit was really interesting, I thought most would go for the log (because then surely you'd have a better idea of where your horse would land? That's what I thought anyway) but it seems pretty evenly split so far, between the log and the big drop.
Fab stuff, loving it.
What does everyone else think?
disclaimer: i've only watched 6 go so far, I know not everyone's having an easy time out there...
Good Luck to those yet to start.


----------



## Weezy (4 September 2010)

Really impressed with the vids, tho maybe mine are not coming up as fast as yours - I am up to Rocket Science so far.

I was very impressed with Lauren Shannon - never seen her ride before.

I think the course looks a tad soft so far, but easy for me to say sit here in my garden


----------



## LEC (4 September 2010)

Nicola Malcolm has just been airlifted off after a nasty fall. Phoebe Buckley also had a nasty fall.


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

Really loving it. 
Generally don't like seeing Louise Skelton ride BUT when she said "Good Boy" to horse she really sounded like she loves him & I am now a fan.

Thought it was interesting that when Quixotic stopped both rider & horse looked confused. No recrimination or temper from Lauren Shannon & they kept on going like nothing had happened. Just an unfortunate blip I think. I hate it when some horses stop and then freak and you know they have been really hit previously.

Andrew Nicholson's round was just a masterclass. 

Really enjoyed Nick Gauntlett, thought he was riding brilliantly and am amazed he wnt through the 2nd water with no stirrups.

Would like to take Laura Collett's mare home though, what a classy horse.


----------



## Weezy (4 September 2010)

Nowhere near that far through with my vids yet.  Just watching Dan Jocelyn refuse the water - think the horse got a bit of a shock!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (4 September 2010)

LEC said:



			Nicola Malcolm has just been airlifted off after a nasty fall. Phoebe Buckley also had a nasty fall.
		
Click to expand...

Really hope they're both OK  I've noticed the results haven't been updated for more than 20 minutes, hope there hasn't been a fall or anything


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

You're ahead of me then.


----------



## LEC (4 September 2010)

GMK - A classy mare with a running gag with two mouthpieces, kineton and grakle to give her some brakes!

I love Just Appeal he seems so honest yet has a very mediocre record apart from 4*!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

just been told about Nicola Malcolm, very sincerely hope she'll be okay. 
It looked to me as if Quixotic just didn't get it, saw the water under that brush and was confuzzled by it. Beautiful riding by Lauren to just keep on as if nothing had happened... I think she's the first I've seen do the direct route at the Dairy Mound first corner, and definitely the best through the arena fences imho.
Discovery Valley seems very soft this year compared to the last 2 years, either that or everyone went home and built one and practised over it a lot.


----------



## LEC (4 September 2010)

Lizzie2106 said:



			Really hope they're both OK  I've noticed the results haven't been updated for more than 20 minutes, hope there hasn't been a fall or anything
		
Click to expand...

No one there knows what is going on as been held for 20 mins.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

It's working really well for me and it's great to be able to watch it. Wish there was a pause button and a volume control but that's me being very picky  

Best wishes to the fallers..

Only watched a couple so far, and as you say AN made it look a piece of cake, he's such a classy rider.


----------



## ElleJS (4 September 2010)

Lauren's round for me is the best so far, what a partnership her and Delphie have, such a shame she didn't read the first water as would have been a classy clear! 
I think the fantastic ground has made the course 'softer' rather than any of the questions as it is the terrain that makes this 4* so tough, fences are still mahooosive! 
Gutted for Nicola really hope she is ok. Disco Valley is a lot softer though. 

The time seems fairly easy to get near, even if you have 20pens by the look of things- normally that is unheard of!


----------



## punk (4 September 2010)

SOOO frustrated - can't get mine to work!!!  Was getting the dr vids yesterday - with a few stops and starts, but can't seem to get the x-c ones to work!!

They START ok, but then a few seconds into the vid, it just stops..... What am I doing wrong??  (please don't use long technical words as I won't understand!!)  Have Adobe Flash player 10 installed and am on Internet Explorer.

Any tips???  or is the server or whatever just too busy?

Also - horrified to hear about Nicola - what happened and anyone got any more news?  Do hope she is OK...


----------



## nikicb (4 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			It's working really well for me and it's great to be able to watch it. Wish there was a pause button and a volume control but that's me being very picky  

Best wishes to the fallers..

Only watched a couple so far, and as you say AN made it look a piece of cake, he's such a classy rider.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ agree with all of this.  And a rewind button.  But the quality is great and a good substitute for not being there.  Great to be able to hear the horses breathing etc.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Just been told the air ambulance went to the fence and hasn't lifted off yet... 
I really hope I'm behind with my news and that she's on the way to hospital etc.
Phoebe and Frostie had a very nasty fall but both walked away.


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

nikicb said:



			^^^ agree with all of this.  And a rewind button.  But the quality is great and a good substitute for not being there.  Great to be able to hear the horses breathing etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'm enjoying some of the impromptu commentary from spectators, not enjoying all the yapping dogs so much tho.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 September 2010)

Tried Internet Explorer and Firefox, better on Firefox.  Punk, maybe you haven't the latest "player" installed on your computer or your broadband isn't up to it.

I thought Lauren's horse deserved a great big pat and thank you cause she really did her very best.  I haven't seen all the videos yet, but so far I am impressed by the riding.  The ground looks great and some of the fences are more forgiving as they are brush rather than solid.

I have only been to Burghley once, but I can remember looking at the vast, vast ditches and wondering how they were jumpable, and the horses just toottled up to them and hopped over, which just goes to show how good the horses are.


----------



## ajf (4 September 2010)

Next year please please please can they have differnet people commentating on the dressage.  The 2 (have no idea who they are and they are probably high up dressage judges) I thought we're rubbish and very VERY annoying.

Also another that was very imprssed by Lauren Shannon (again never seen her ride) but was lovely and such a shame about the water.

Also hope all the fallers are well x


----------



## Lizzie2106 (4 September 2010)

LEC said:



			No one there knows what is going on as been held for 20 mins.
		
Click to expand...

It was Eddy Sans' turn to go when the results stopped being updated and as it's been more than half an hour since then, I'm afraid something wrong happened to him  Fingers crossed both horse and rider are fine.

Re the videos, I think they're excellent and it's really great of them to make them available for free.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

punk, try Opera, I had exactly the same problem last year when using IE, drove me to distraction.


----------



## MagicMelon (4 September 2010)

Only watched Angus Smales and Sarah Wardell so far - need to go and get my own horsey ready for an ODE tomorrow (somewhat smaller affair than Burghley, lol).  Will watch rest later on.

Brilliant TV though and free! - the footage is excellent and is so nice to see more of each riders round (whereas live TV, they're obviously cutting to other riders etc.).  Vids are running beautifully smoothly for me.  Hope other events take suit!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

ajf said:



			Next year please please please can they have differnet people commentating on the dressage.  The 2 (have no idea who they are and they are probably high up dressage judges) I thought we're rubbish and very VERY annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, are you serious? Honestly?
Between them they have judged many times at 4* and Championship level iirc.
I thought it was absolutely fantastic to hear a couple of Proper Judges' viewpoints, explanations of exactly WHY they give certain marks, etc. I loved it. Much better than usual imho!


----------



## ElleJS (4 September 2010)

Armada surely has to be one of the best xc horses in the world, just awesome, his stride devouers the ground! (sorry can't spell) AN is just too cool for school, cruises round and makes it look like a novice!


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 September 2010)

Hope all the fallers are ok  

I think they are great! Even better is the fact you don't have to pay to view them


----------



## Shipley (4 September 2010)

Hope all fallers are ok and its not to serious 

cant wait to see Zero Flights round as have followed him from the begining, lauren did a really good job on delphie (sp)


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Air ambulance just took off with her. Desperately hope they've managed to stabilise her.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Has everyone else only got videos up to Dan Jocelyn so far?


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			Has everyone else only got videos up to Dan Jocelyn so far?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they're running a bit behind.
Up to date results are on burghley site, of course. (only saying that because i totally forgot this morning that they update it very regularly).


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Ah of course, thank you.


----------



## ajf (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Oh dear, are you serious? Honestly?
Between them they have judged many times at 4* and Championship level iirc.
I thought it was absolutely fantastic to hear a couple of Proper Judges' viewpoints, explanations of exactly WHY they give certain marks, etc. I loved it. Much better than usual imho!
		
Click to expand...


I started thinkg it was really good but after watching lots (I've watched well over half the tests, and not only the well known riders but alot of the first timers) I found they were really quite nasty about a couple of tests (and especially the horse of the Lituanian (sp?) rider).  I also found some of their comments very inconsistent, whereas the "top" riders it was overlooked but the "unknowns" were told off for it (especially the first halt, many cantered then troted then walked then halted - completely ignored but others had one step of trot and told its suppose to be canter halt!).  Also I'm now very confused as to what bend your suppose to have in counter canter as they seemed to changed their mind through the tests!  Just my opinion though and probably should be ignored!


----------



## MagicMelon (4 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			Has everyone else only got videos up to Dan Jocelyn so far?
		
Click to expand...

Refresh your page


----------



## daveismycat (4 September 2010)

Was really enjoying Kerry Varleys round - she oviously adores her wee horse - but I nearly crapped myself watching them nearly tip up at that big house.  Eeek!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Ah, i've only watched about 10 tests so far, so I'll reserve judgement to the end then. So far, I've really liked it though, better than the usual presenter imho!


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

Bluestone Luke, what a gorgeous little horse. Looks a lot bigger than 15.2, & quite emotional at the end.


----------



## ajf (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			Bluestone Luke, what a gorgeous little horse. Looks a lot bigger than 15.2, & quite emotional at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Another fan!  One of the smallest and the youngest (9!) and an AMAZING jump


----------



## daveismycat (4 September 2010)

ajf said:



			Another fan!  One of the smallest and the youngest (9!) and an AMAZING jump 

Click to expand...

crikey, didn't realise he was only 9. He's a lovely horse and obviously Kerry loves him to bits.  Also thought it was really nice how she said thanks to the starter.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

How come Oli Townend isn't competing btw? He usually has a horse or 2 for these events


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

OT has Carousel Quest later. Did a good dressage so well in contention.
Just watched Jean Luc Goerens jump the high part of the brush landrover at Disco Valley, wow, that's a bold horse!
Mary and Apache Sauce made it look easy too, he looked much more soft in his neck, much less peacocky. Class round.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Sorry ignore me, I got confused looking at the results - only had the XC ones up, not the dressage/overall    One of these days I'll get the hang of computers!!

P.S. I'm most looking forward to watching Francis Whittington go round... I do think he's a fabulous rider and i'll be interested in seeing how he goes today


----------



## blackhorse09 (4 September 2010)

I think it's wonderful that Burghley & the sponsors have provided a free video service, the lack of controls is a bit of a frustrating but other than that it's been good- nice quality and like the slow motion replays of the water jump.

Any updates on the fallers? Hope everyone is okay! And does anybody know what happened to Rosie Thomas (so unlike Baz to get eliminated XC)?


----------



## MagicMelon (4 September 2010)

Anyone know how long the XC videos will be available for?


----------



## ajf (4 September 2010)

OMG watch Jean Luc Goerens (22) through the Disco valley!  Talk about jumping!!! :O


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Argh, jinxed myself, "Server Too Busy" message now so no more vids for me for a while.
Yes, Ignition, I agree about Francis, one of the very classiest riders around and also a really lovely person and totally passionate about the sport (e.g. the fact that he took on ERA when others wouldn't!). He and Percy totally deserve a tiny bit of luck after last year, F's illness, and the silly trip at Badders when cruising to the classiest round of the day, hope it all goes their way today.


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

I am loving this. You wouldn't hear a rider shouting "Oh Shiiit!!" as horsie launches itself back into the water from the wrong direction - on the BBC!!

Lauren Yallop, great - if rather enthusiastic/vocal riding


----------



## ajf (4 September 2010)

Wooo lenamore clear inside the time!!!!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (4 September 2010)

Anyone know what happened to Rosie Thomas Barrys Best, says she got Elim on BDWP? Hope she ok. Best wishes to alll fall esp Nicola Malcolm.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

Lenamore is leading now  YAY


----------



## daveismycat (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			I am loving this. You wouldn't hear a rider shouting "Oh Shiiit!!" as horsie launches itself back into the water from the wrong direction - on the BBC!!

Lauren Yallop, great - if rather enthusiastic/vocal riding
		
Click to expand...

LOL - now this I can relate to!!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			I'm enjoying some of the impromptu commentary from spectators, not enjoying all the yapping dogs so much tho.
		
Click to expand...

I love the 'noises off' too one girl after a bit of a dodgy route through those house/airplane thingys said to her horse 'bl**dy hell c'mon' hahahah


----------



## alwaysbroke (4 September 2010)

Really enjoying what we have seen as well, server is giving us a bit of grief, but thing its an amazing service, especially for free.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Woo Hoo Clea Phillips and Lead The Way, only 1 second over the time, finally, finally the good result they so deserve.

I think Mark Todd's on course now, hope he has a fabulous round.


----------



## Thistle (4 September 2010)

WFP's round pure class. The turnback at the trout hatchery more JA pony than eventer!


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Love it how WFP makes 17hh Macchiato look like a pony club eventer


----------



## Thistle (4 September 2010)

Clayton clear too, pushed WFP down


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			I am loving this. You wouldn't hear a rider shouting "Oh Shiiit!!" as horsie launches itself back into the water from the wrong direction - on the BBC!!

Lauren Yallop, great - if rather enthusiastic/vocal riding
		
Click to expand...

Just watched that, oopsy, hilarious though. He pulled like a train, looked as if he wanted to jump the big wall out of the water, eeek.

Crikey, double eek at Capability's Cutting, jeeeeeez.


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

Dag Albert could give lessons in how to get a horse fit. Tubber Rebel was the same at the end as he was at the start. Shame he didn't like the leaf pit, flawless orund otherwise.


----------



## Thistle (4 September 2010)

OT gone into 2nd


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

Ruth Edge has retired


----------



## ruby111 (4 September 2010)

what happened ruth edge?


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			Dag Albert could give lessons in how to get a horse fit. Tubber Rebel was the same at the end as he was at the start. Shame he didn't like the leaf pit, flawless orund otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, he must be gutted, not the only one to try the drop, stop, and then pop nicely over the log!
Poor Ruth, I wonder what happened.

Did Badger Best break the frangible on the back bar of the white parallel at Fence 14, I thought i saw it drop...?


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Did Badger Best break the frangible on the back bar of the white parallel at Fence 14, I thought i saw it drop...?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I saw it drop too....

Any news on what happened to Phoebe, Ruth & Rosie Thomas yet?


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

apparently Phoebe got to the second of the Maltings houses on "no stride" and Frostie hit it very hard, fell, and rolled on her. Both got up and walked away but it was very nearly a rotational. These are the words of a friend who saw the fall, I haven't seen it.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

MK now 3rd and 4th. Inside the time with both horses


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Good for Mary, brilliant.
AN had 20 pens on Avebury, he must be livid.


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			apparently Phoebe got to the second of the Maltings houses on "no stride" and Frostie hit it very hard, fell, and rolled on her. Both got up and walked away but it was very nearly a rotational. These are the words of a friend who saw the fall, I haven't seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds scary! Glad they both walked away from it!


----------



## oldvic (4 September 2010)

A frangible pin was broken which meant Caroline Powell was held.


----------



## BuckingHorse (4 September 2010)

FW also clear inside the time!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Wooooohooooo Francis and Percy clear inside time, FANTASTIC!


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

FW clear and inside the time  Good for him


----------



## oldvic (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Good for Mary, brilliant.
AN had 20 pens on Avebury, he must be livid.
		
Click to expand...

Little monkey ran out at the 2nd dairy mound corner having jumped the other one well. He was still inside the time! I think it's safe to say that Avebury won't be the most popular horse in the Nicholson yard at the moment. He owes Andrew a big win.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

WFP into 3rd


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

1.6 time penalties for WFP, and all finished. Gosh, lots inside or very near the time, softer than most years then (and great ground obv helped.)
Biggest possible vibes to Nicola Malcolm, hope all we hear from now on is really good news.


----------



## BuckingHorse (4 September 2010)

Less than 1 fence in it for the top 3! Tomorrow should be v exciting.


----------



## Seth (4 September 2010)

Chuffed for Francis W!

On another note, can I just say I HATE James Robinson's nummnah!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

oldvic said:



			Little monkey ran out at the 2nd dairy mound corner having jumped the other one well. He was still inside the time! I think it's safe to say that Avebury won't be the most popular horse in the Nicholson yard at the moment. He owes Andrew a big win.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I watched his test and apart from the changes (if i'm remembering correctly - watched so many - i think he got a bit tense and that mucked them up) he looked as if he could have done a winning test... that plus run out... naughty monkey indeed.
I haven't watched his xc round yet obv but Armada looked utterly awesome, as if 4* was waaay too small and easy for him. What a horse.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Seth said:



			Chuffed for Francis W!

On another note, can I just say I HATE James Robinson's nummnah!  

Click to expand...

Ditto. Very.
Not that horrible thing he used at Badders which had me convinced it was going to slide backwards over its tail the whole time? Yeuk. Surely Quantum can find one that fits the saddle?!?!


----------



## Hawkeye (4 September 2010)

Just want to thank you all for this thread. I am flicking between the results page and this thread to try and find out what's going on as joining you from South Africa. So surprised to see Rosie Thomas eliminated - hope she is okay. Any news about Alex Peternell? Just seen he has also been eliminated. Wishing all the fallers the very best and a speedy recovery. Very sorry to see Pheobe had a fall, and a dreadful one at that from this thread. Saying all of that though, I am delighed to see Lenamore in the lead as I write this and hope he holds on for and through the showjumping. Such a wonderful combination that deserve this accolade. Thanks again.


----------



## blackhorse09 (4 September 2010)

FFF said:



			FW clear and inside the time  Good for him
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely chuffed for him! Fingers crossed for the SJ!


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Seth said:



			Chuffed for Francis W!

On another note, can I just say I HATE James Robinson's nummnah!  

Click to expand...


Agreed! It just looks like it's slipped back, horrible.


----------



## zefragile (4 September 2010)

I've only seen one of the videos so far, but that white parallel at the Maltings makes me feel sick 
Nice to see Lead The Way and Sir Percival in the top 10 after XC.


----------



## Maesfen (4 September 2010)

Loved the thread, so glad for Lenamore and Francis too; hope the fallers are only bruised not battered and thanks must go to the team who have done this for us; lots of Brownie points to them too.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to Rosie Thomas? Oh and whats happening with PF and the appeal?


----------



## katelarge (4 September 2010)

Have to say Burghley TV for me has barely worked - got lots of bandwidth, must be Firefox. Been on all day and it STILL has only about ten rides loaded to watch. That, plus no controls gives it a big fat Bronx cheer from me.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Well at least you didn't pay for it.


----------



## dressage_diva (4 September 2010)

katelarge said:



			Have to say Burghley TV for me has barely worked - got lots of bandwidth, must be Firefox. Been on all day and it STILL has only about ten rides loaded to watch. That, plus no controls gives it a big fat Bronx cheer from me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm using Firefox and it seems to be working fine for me


----------



## kit279 (4 September 2010)

Just stopping in to say that Phoebe and Frostie are OK - the strides walked as 4 and Frostie went to go on 3, couldn't make it and chipped in, hitting it very hard.  Very lucky, Phoebe said it ought to have been a rotational but that the mare made a serious effort to turn in the air so they ended up rolling left.  I think she was a bit shaken - that's her first ever horse fall  


Horribly ironically, we had the same girl video-ing in slow-motion at that fence as at their miss at the coffin at Belton this year so when I get things sorted, there will be some pretty detailed footage of what went wrong...  Seriously lucky.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Good to hear they are ok. The footage should make interesting viewing, will it be on Pheobe's website? Best wishes to her and the horse.


----------



## alwaysbroke (4 September 2010)

Thanks for posting Kit, so pleased they are ok.


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

Pippa Funnell has trendy breeches with writing on. Everyone will have a pair by October - well apart from those of us who are broke, or who don't want to draw attention to their thighs!!

I must say the Lithuanian guy had a very nasty & unlucky fall. Really hope the horse is ok.


----------



## oldvic (4 September 2010)

I haven't watched his xc round yet obv but Armada looked utterly awesome, as if 4* was waaay too small and easy for him. What a horse.[/QUOTE]

Unbelievable isn't he? He is at his best at Burghley as it is safe to let him gallop so he doesn't get so frustrated by restraint. He was still pulling at the end. If his dressage keeps on improving at the same rate as at present he will be some horse by the time he's a teenager (he only 11) however not many would be able to ride him.

Ruth had problems at the Trout Hatchery and pulled up soon after. Alexander Peternell was going slowly as he was passed by Avebury before falling in the arena. Rosie Thomas was very lucky as she fell and got her foot stuck in the stirrup. She got up ok.


----------



## kit279 (4 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			Good to hear they are ok. The footage should make interesting viewing, will it be on Pheobe's website? Best wishes to her and the horse.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I'll put it up when they get back with all the cameras.  

As an aside (and in no way to make light of this, it was nasty), about 4 times as many people 'tuned in' to watch Phoebe getting dunked by a young horse in the water than tuned in to see her go round Badminton/Luhmuhlen 4*! Sad to say that probably even more will want to see her/Frostie fall...


----------



## zefragile (4 September 2010)

Looks like Pippa's had her 20 taken away.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2010)

PF's penalties have been removed I think


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

Eek just watched Aistis Vikauskas, what a horrible fall.


----------



## fingers_crossed (4 September 2010)

Anyone know if master monarch is ok? Poor old boy's still too bold for his own good!


----------



## RuthnMeg (4 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			Eek just watched Aistis Vikauskas, what a horrible fall.
		
Click to expand...

Felt sorry for the horse - he simply didn't understand the fence/was spooked by it. When do you get to jump a cascade?! Iam so surprised that no more horses seem to 'look' at it! He was looking very classy (after the blip at leaf pit).


----------



## nikicb (4 September 2010)

Just in case someone hasn't noticed it, the video with Capt Mark Phillips going round the course is well worth watching.  It's about half an hour long, but very informative.  You'll find it on the Burghley home page.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to Alex Hua Tian? It looked as if he eventually managed to stay on after hanging on heroically after blip at corner (he's going to have a real complex about those at this rate) but then the video froze, did he not continue? Thanks.


----------



## LEC (4 September 2010)

I felt so sorry for Master Monarch. He was going beautifully until then. Wonder what the plans will be with him as I think I would hate to see a 20 year old doing 4*. 

Interesting what Andrew Hoy says about it: It will translate fairly well. 
http://www.st-georg.de/news/detail.php?objectID=8227


----------



## bigboyrocky (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			Really loving it. 
Generally don't like seeing Louise Skelton ride BUT when she said "Good Boy" to horse she really sounded like she loves him & I am now a fan.
		
Click to expand...

I used think the same before we spoke to her... but it seems she does really appreciate her horses


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			Felt sorry for the horse - he simply didn't understand the fence/was spooked by it. When do you get to jump a cascade?! Iam so surprised that no more horses seem to 'look' at it! He was looking very classy (after the blip at leaf pit).
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not but Iping used to have one on their PN/Novice course! 

Thanks for this thread guys - have been at work all day so been wondering what's been going on! Shall watch the vids later.

Really hope everyone's ok who had falls and best of luck to CP tomorrow


----------



## Seth (4 September 2010)

Kerilli he retired soon after.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Ouch, poor old boy and poor Georgie, she really didn't deserve that, but he was being very bold. Trying to take a stride out there, jeeez.  

thanks Seth, when the vid didn't continue, I couldn't work out what had happened.


----------



## daveismycat (4 September 2010)

What a horrid fall for poor Rosie Thomas, but great to see her up on her feet and giving Barry's Best a big hug.


----------



## Seth (4 September 2010)

Yes I just watched the video of her. At Badminton (I think it was) wasn't there a fall where a girl also had her foot trapped in the stirrup? I haven't seen it happen for a long time and then 2 in 2 events.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (4 September 2010)

LEC said:



			I felt so sorry for Master Monarch. He was going beautifully until then. Wonder what the plans will be with him as I think I would hate to see a 20 year old doing 4*. 

Interesting what Andrew Hoy says about it: It will translate fairly well. 
http://www.st-georg.de/news/detail.php?objectID=8227

Click to expand...


Just read that Bettina not happy horse still eventing, this horse has always been surronded incontreversy(sp) Does anyone remember the fracas when he moved from Brook Staples to the Hoys?
I just hope that Georgie is ok the horse was enjoying himself(slightly too much!) ut its not easy taking on a made horse, he is not easy!!


----------



## beckypj (4 September 2010)

Just got back from exhausting day at Burghley and am now watching Burghley TV, which I have to say is excellent, hats off to organisers for making this possible. Really good to have free videos, and available so quick.

Feel soo sorry for Phoebe, am a great fan, and Frostie seemed to be flying, well up on the time til then, think she is maybe a bit bold for her own good sometimes! Was all ready to photo her at Capabilitys South but she never made it. Glad she is ok and look forward to seeing Frostie back soon.

Hope all fallers ok, v unilke Rosie Thomas to fall  Vibes to Nicola 
Poor Ruth Edge, not first time she has led after DR, only to retire XC.
Daniel Sibley's horse Tarmac Adam is gorgeous!
And Mary K to win - she gave 2 class rounds and is such a lovely person, when some lads shouted @good luck Mary" to her when she was walking to course she turned to them, smiled and said "Thank you!" What a nice person, bet she made their day!
Know I am a fine one to criticise, but Louise skelton still looks a bit unbalanced to me.
The pros showed us how it should be done, 

On a slightly random note, saw Clayton Fredericks walking back after his round. Is it just me or is he quite fit?!

Now off to watch some more, and Alex H's near miss too.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (4 September 2010)

Not sure if anyone answered this re Rosie Thomas, but he caught a knee at the first part of the maltings tipped rosie out the side, her foot was caught in the stirrup and was dragged for about 10m until a stewart caught. It was so lovely seeing her get to her feet and hobbling over to him to hug him, very emotional!!


----------



## fingers_crossed (4 September 2010)

beckypj - I think he is!!!  (runs to hide in a corner blushing)


----------



## beckypj (4 September 2010)

Glad it's not just me then!!


----------



## oldvic (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Ouch, poor old boy and poor Georgie, she really didn't deserve that, but he was being very bold. Trying to take a stride out there, jeeez.  

thanks Seth, when the vid didn't continue, I couldn't work out what had happened.
		
Click to expand...

Andrew Hoy always rode him in a very precise way and Brook also rode him in a more balanced way. Riding forward is good but it has to be in balance and a combination requires setting up. His stride to the 1st part was too long and flat and he had no choice but to try and take a stride out. The horse didn't deserve to be punished but I hope Georgie learns from her mistake. Maybe she should watch the video of Armada who would love to take strides out everywhere but is only allowed to when it is SAFE and at certain types of fences, otherwise he is throttled back and his enthusiasm is curbed so he doesn't get too unruly. As someone else said, a masterclass.


----------



## Selkie (4 September 2010)

Would like to add my thanks to Burghley for the vids.  Being a bit of a dressage novice (walk trot tests) I though the commentary on few dressage tests that I watched were really good.  Enjoying watching the xc vids and also like the Mark Phillips course vid


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

Just watched MK's round on Apache Sauce - don't think I've ever seen that horse go so well xc


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

oldvic said:



			Andrew Hoy always rode him in a very precise way and Brook also rode him in a more balanced way. Riding forward is good but it has to be in balance and a combination requires setting up. His stride to the 1st part was too long and flat and he had no choice but to try and take a stride out. The horse didn't deserve to be punished but I hope Georgie learns from her mistake. Maybe she should watch the video of Armada who would love to take strides out everywhere but is only allowed to when it is SAFE and at certain types of fences, otherwise he is throttled back and his enthusiasm is curbed so he doesn't get too unruly. As someone else said, a masterclass.
		
Click to expand...

hear hear. I could see that Armada was itching to turn into Murphy Himself out there but AN had him anchored where necessary, amazing riding because he made that horse look pretty easy and I'd bet my last dollar he's a right hothead.

actually, I know I'll probably get slammed for daring to criticise anyone riding at a 4* when I never have, but I thought a few of the horse falls were caused by riders just getting faster and faster and letting the horse's stride get longer and longer. Not mentioning any names or anything. Maybe it was the fantastic ground that was contributing to the Yee Haa attitude, but some of them looked as if they were absolutely flying.

I can't help thinking another huge contributory factor might be that the distances were all VERY forward (at Discovery Valley, Trout Hatchery both parts, Maltings, Rolex Combo, hedges before Cascade.) In fact I think the only combination that was on a more condensed stride was the arena combination, and a LOT of horses hit most elements there.
Wasn't this more like French course designing, particularly Pierre Michelet, and not the usual thing we see from Capt Mark Phillips?
Or, is that too technical for this time of night?!


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 September 2010)

oldvic said:



			Alexander Peternell was going slowly as he was passed by Avebury before falling in the arena.
		
Click to expand...

AP was not passed by AN as he was going slowly but because he was held whilst the frangible pin on the big white station oxer was replaced.  AN was allowed to run through and AP was restarted shortly afterwards.


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Just watched Toddy's round. Wow. Brilliant stuff, the Master at work again.
Wish the dressage commentators had mentioned Owen Moore though, because he worked with this horse for years to turn it from being difficult in the dressage, to doing a very decent test. He deserves a lot of credit imho.


----------



## j1ffy (4 September 2010)

Loving Craig Nicolai's grins on the cross country course!  And lots of pats for the horse, think he pats him after every fence 

Mark Todd looked masterful, and unusual to see him on a horse that actually takes up his long legs!


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

oldvic said:



			Andrew Hoy always rode him in a very precise way and Brook also rode him in a more balanced way. Riding forward is good but it has to be in balance and a combination requires setting up. His stride to the 1st part was too long and flat and he had no choice but to try and take a stride out. The horse didn't deserve to be punished but I hope Georgie learns from her mistake. Maybe she should watch the video of Armada who would love to take strides out everywhere but is only allowed to when it is SAFE and at certain types of fences, otherwise he is throttled back and his enthusiasm is curbed so he doesn't get too unruly. As someone else said, a masterclass.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, oldvic. I'm just so very glad that her abandoning the horse at the approach to the fence didn't result in a worse result. 
Y'know, I totally think it's an ace idea for riders to learn from more experienced horses, but a 19yo at Burghley stuck in my craw before I saw this. With the best will in the world, he wil never have the power or the speed to get himself out of jail if he needs to. Young bones on a horse of that talent might have resulted in a different outcome with that mess of a stride. Just so relieved they are both OK.


----------



## ElleJS (4 September 2010)

I do not think it is up to anyone on here to decide whether a horse of 19 or in this case Master Monarch should still be doing a 4*. That is up to the owners and connections of the horse and not armchair eventers or anyone else. He looked like he was loving it, I hope my 4* horse is still going at 19 like him. Hopefully with a young rider to teach the ropes.


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 September 2010)

ElleJS said:



			I do not think it is up to anyone on here to decide whether a horse of 19 or in this case Master Monarch should still be doing a 4*. That is up to the owners and connections of the horse and not armchair eventers or anyone else. He looked like he was loving it, I hope my 4* horse is still going at 19 like him. Hopefully with a young rider to teach the ropes.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.

Sincerely hope this thread isn't going to dissolve into one similar to last years Burghley, or this years Badders threads.......


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

Caledonia said:



			With the best will in the world, he wil never have the power or the speed to get himself out of jail if he needs to.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I disagree. Up until their fall they were doing a totally class round and he looked like a 10 year old, imho.


----------



## nikicb (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Sorry, I disagree. Up until their fall they were doing a totally class round and he looked like a 10 year old, imho.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - I'm not experienced at eventing (even the thought scares me stiff!) but I am experienced with older horses, and I was thinking how fantastic he looked before their unfortunate fall.  He was having a ball out there.


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

But he didn't did he? He was decked on an appalling stride when left to his own devices. He was far too long with no help - I don't care about rider sensibility in this case, I've followed this horse for years, and he did NOT deserve that.


----------



## jellybaby2 (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Sorry, I disagree. Up until their fall they were doing a totally class round and he looked like a 10 year old, imho.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this, he looked amazing and I felt that the rider was doing brilliantly.....if anything the horse looked very strong, but they way he jumped some of the earlier fences (the big white parralell for instance) was brilliant...I take my hat off to the young jockey; not only did she ride him well, but also the inevitable pressure of riding a horse taken over from someone else with whom the horse had won a 4 star......Good effort.

JB x


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2010)

well, i think she was doing absolutely great up till that point, then she got a bit carried away and made a rather awful mistake... but hell, so did some other riders (i'm sure one had 3 bad missers but got away with them all). as said above, hopefully she'll learn from it, and let's hope that he's absolutely fine.


----------



## Ignition (4 September 2010)

I think the H&H article is pretty spot on - the 'old timers' really gave a masterclass today, and I hope some of the lesser experienced riders at this level were sitting up and taking notice.


----------



## ElleJS (4 September 2010)

Caledonia i really don't think Georgie did that on purpose!!!!! Its eventing and s*** happens! It was unfortunate and as Kerilli said they were plenty of other near misses! 
I thought the horse looked fab, she rode well imo just a little over riding at that fence. Go on you do better. 
Just because you have followed the horse for years doesn't mean you have any way of understanding how to ride him. Sorry to be like this but this is not a place to rip people apart for own personal reasons. Take it else where.


----------



## oldvic (4 September 2010)

He was looking flambuoyant and was enjoying himself but it was wing and a prayer stuff. His class and scope was keeping him out of trouble but the rider needs to learn to present her horse at the fence in balance to make his life easier. Good cross country riding is about going fast but safely with economy of effort. If you don't see the top riders doing anything to prepare for a fence it is because either they have already done it or they have already got the horse balanced and infront of them so their job is done.


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			well, i think she was doing absolutely great up till that point, then she got a bit carried away and made a rather awful mistake... but hell, so did some other riders (i'm sure one had 3 bad missers but got away with them all). as said above, hopefully she'll learn from it, and let's hope that he's absolutely fine.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they are both fine too, but that's not the point - I'm not prone to ripping riders apart, but this really upset me. It's a rider's job to prepare the horse, and she didn't, and he had a horrible fall. And there were other similar approaches on younger horses, I grant you, but 19 is old to be going at that level without respect for his age. And for whoever mentioned it, I'd be delighted if a 19yo could teach a YR, but not to let make mistakes at this level.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (4 September 2010)

Grandstand jockeys!!!!! Hey horse aren't machines, neither are the the riders, We all make mistakes!!
You all have short memorys Hooray Henry jumped around Badders well into his teens++, and thats when a three day included roads and tracks and steeplechase!!
Can you honestly say that the horse was underpressure/not happy? 
Give the kid a break if it was Oli, Pippa, Mary I bet you'd say it was horses fault!!( Is getting body armour out)


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

ElleJS said:



			Caledonia i really don't think Georgie did that on purpose!!!!! Its eventing and s*** happens! It was unfortunate and as Kerilli said they were plenty of other near misses! 
I thought the horse looked fab, she rode well imo just a little over riding at that fence. Go on you do better. 
Just because you have followed the horse for years doesn't mean you have any way of understanding how to ride him. Sorry to be like this but this is not a place to rip people apart for own personal reasons. Take it else where.
		
Click to expand...

I am totally unbiased - why on earth do you think it's personal? And the go on you do better argument doesn't wash - do you think she gave him a decent shot at jumping the fence? If you do, then that is scary, and if you don't then why am i wrong?


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

oldvic said:



			He was looking flambuoyant and was enjoying himself but it was wing and a prayer stuff. His class and scope was keeping him out of trouble but the rider needs to learn to present her horse at the fence in balance to make his life easier. Good cross country riding is about going fast but safely with economy of effort. If you don't see the top riders doing anything to prepare for a fence it is because either they have already done it or they have already got the horse balanced and infront of them so their job is done.
		
Click to expand...

Putting it far better than me.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (4 September 2010)

This would be such a great thread for Georgie to read, NOT!! Poor kid is probably beating herself up enough as it is. So she missed/ had a blonde moment it happens. Everyone misses!! 
I know the horse from when he was at Hoys and he is not easy!!!


----------



## ElleJS (4 September 2010)

I don't think she had a great shot and she was far too loose but i don't understand why she has to be crusified, mistakes happen all the time and why the horses age has anything to do with it I don't know! Thats all, i just think it is a shame people have to focus on the unfortunate moments.... but hey thats some people i guess.


----------



## Hornby (4 September 2010)

To change subject  surely Pippa DID hesitate at the leaf pit?  Anyone else have a view?   Great coverage and loved Mark Todd, Mary and WFP's rounds.


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

Kiribati_uk said:



			This would be such a great thread for Georgie to read, NOT!! Poor kid is probably beating herself up enough as it is. So she missed/ had a blonde moment it happens. Everyone misses!! 
I know the horse from when he was at Hoys and he is not easy!!!
		
Click to expand...

And luckily they both are OK.


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

Hornby said:



			To change subject  surely Pippa DID hesitate at the leaf pit?  Anyone else have a view?   Great coverage and loved Mark Todd, Mary and WFP's rounds. 

Click to expand...

Hesitate yes, step back I don't know 100% and that's the difference between a stop or not.

*goes off to watch again*


----------



## siennamum (4 September 2010)

teapot said:



			Hesitate yes, step back I don't know 100% and that's the difference between a stop or not.

*goes off to watch again*
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think you were allowed to hesitate at drops. I thought it was a clear 20 pens tbh, but things may have changed/I'm no expert.


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

siennamum said:



			I didn't think you were allowed to hesitate at drops. I thought it was a clear 20 pens tbh, but things may have changed/I'm no expert.
		
Click to expand...

*toddles off to read FEI rules again*


----------



## Caledonia (4 September 2010)

ElleJS said:



			I don't think she had a great shot and she was far too loose but i don't understand why she has to be crusified, mistakes happen all the time and why the horses age has anything to do with it I don't know! Thats all, i just think it is a shame people have to focus on the unfortunate moments.... but hey thats some people i guess.
		
Click to expand...

Of course the horse's age is relevant - if he's been ridden a certain way all his life, to be ridden differently will affect him. And his sharpness at getting out of trouble will be affected by his physical capability to respond because of his age . It's different to horses that have been ridden at older ages by the same person for years - they know each other so well it's instinctive. 

I'm not bashing the rider per se, I just don't think that Burghley should be a learning curve to this extent. I've been around this sport long enough to see people and horses I knew killed, for reasons as simple as 'just missing'. It happens, but surely to god pointing out the flaws can't be a bad thing?


----------



## LEC (4 September 2010)

We were told by Eric Winter when jump judging last week that no forward motion for more than 2-3 seconds was 20 pens and this was for intro/PN event!


----------



## SpottedCat (4 September 2010)

Alexander Peternell came into the arena v fast and slightly stood off the first element. His horse looked to falter a bit and left a leg resulting in them both skidding along the ground and into the third element of the arena combination. It shifted the fence a bit and I must say we were a bit surprised it did not get moved back. Heart in mouth moment for me when Lauren Shannon came through to see how it rode, but was perfect which just foes to show, perhaps the people there on the ground do have a clue and those of us watching should shut up?!

Lauren Shannon was amazing, such a class rider, and I was so pleased for Francis too - saw him at the cascade and no way was sir p stopping there! 

I do hope Nicola Malcolm is ok, poor girl. 

Lots of kudos to the lithuainian guy who missed his horse horribly at the railway crossing and as he landed slapped his hand to his face, shook his head and patted the horse.


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

LEC said:



			We were told by Eric Winter when jump judging last week that no forward motion for more than 2-3 seconds was 20 pens and this was for intro/PN event!
		
Click to expand...

Wow!

Ok, this is what it says with regards to refusals within the FEI rules:

'At obstacles or elements with height (exceeding 30 cm), a horse is considered to have refused if it stops in front of the obstacle to be jumped.

At all other obstacles (i.e. 30 cm or less in height) a stop followed immediately by a standing jump is not however penalised, but if the halt is sustained or in any way prolonged, this constitutes a refusal. The horse may step sideways but if it steps back, this is a refusal.'

Now to me, a drop's under 30cm in height (unless drops are measured from ground level upwards, ie: from point of landing to point of take off, anyone know?) so PF was right to have it removed as he didn't go backwards as far as I can see. 

Be interested to know from anyone stood at that fence at the time


----------



## Hornby (4 September 2010)

Teapot, I think you are right  as it was a drop and a sideways step not a backwards one so not a refusal (according to BE) not sure if FEI different but can't be as 20 pen have been removed.


----------



## teapot (4 September 2010)

Also - massive well done to Hannah, lovely round


----------



## SusieT (5 September 2010)

M. Monarch very poorly ridden, v. much on a wing and prayer the whole way round, shocked that supposedly experience eventers on here think he looked 'great'. 
Poor horse, he paid the consequence, and interesting reading that article-to me if a top rider feels the horse has done enough, it probably has.
Was not the only rider doing that mind, and some other horses also could have done with some more rider support-Dan Jocelyns Special Attorney should have been retired earlier imo, he was struggling for some reason today, really did not look right at any point
And the grey who was jumping by brail at one point, was waiting to happen (when he fell later), BUT I think he was one you could be forgiven for keeping trying, as he picked up after that until his fall.


----------



## Seth (5 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Sorry, I disagree. Up until their fall they were doing a totally class round .
		
Click to expand...


I don't agree with that at all. There were several jumps where the horse either got too close or missed out a stride, due to lack of direction from his jockey. The whole water complex was a mess. 

Glad they're OK and I do agree that he looked very sprightly, if a little lost at times when he wasn't being put on the right stride!


----------



## EveningStar (5 September 2010)

i'm absolutely loving all the coverage, over here we get nothing on tv so if its not on the internet I don't get to see it


----------



## Caledonia (5 September 2010)

Just watched Lenamore and Caroline Powell - a masterclass in how it should be done.


----------



## Tannis (5 September 2010)

Really, really enjoyed yesterday.  Haven't missed Burghley xc day for more than 20 years and yesterday was one of the best (apart from Nicola Malcolm's fall - hope she recovers very soon).

The course seemed very fair - I know some people thought it was easier than usual but to me it was more flowing than usual (does flowing = easier?  Not sure).  There were tons of alternatives and anyone going for a completion rather than a placing had lots and lots of opportunity to get round, albeit with a cricket score of time penalties but I guess it depends on what you are wanting to achieve.

The quality of the riding was, overall, much improved on last year.  Those who got their stride right made it look very simple.  Those who didn't, or who interfered with their horses, really struggled.  It was also very nice to see so many horses fit enough to compete.  Some years, there have been horses that haven't been up to the required fitness levels but this year, every horse looked full of running.

I think the organisers, and particularly the commentary team, did a superb job of keeping an anxious crowd pre-occupied whilst the medics dealt with Nicola.  And hats off to the riders who went in and tried their best to help - that must be nerve wracking to be chit chatting and sounding calm when one of your own is so badly injured.

Yes, a couple of fences collapsed but thank goodness they did, otherwise there would have been significant injuries to horses.

All in all, a memorable day for the right reasons 

Well done Burghley Team


----------



## Caledonia (5 September 2010)

Nicola apparently out of hospital now - thank god for that.


----------



## stroppymare153 (5 September 2010)

Caledonia said:



			Just watched Lenamore and Caroline Powell - a masterclass in how it should be done.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant to get a little horse like that round 20s inside the time without ever looking hurried - beautiful!


----------



## only_me (5 September 2010)

Anyone see Geoff Curran go around on the Jump Jet?
I thought he jumped a fantastic round - very smooth and classy imo.
Although that near fall in the water splash was a bit !


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 September 2010)

I'm gutted and soooo disappointed that Aaron Millar and Stormstay have withdrawn. What a pity, it would have been so good to have had a local rider (East Devon) do well. He must be gutted. He and his horses did a demo at Bicton College a while back and it was really well worth going to; he has an obvious gift for bringing horses on and giving them confidence and I think even a donkey would've gone well for him!  He also has a really good, nice easy way of explaining things as he's going along too.

Whatta shame! We were all gunning for you Aaron. Better luck next time bro!


----------



## punk (5 September 2010)

Yay!!!  Have you noticed that a 'Pause' button has now been added to the vids?!!!  Much better.  (Or was it there all the time and I never noticed?!)


----------



## GreyCoast (5 September 2010)

We have a pause button!!!  How brilliant are the videos?  I'm loving the opportunity to watch everything in full.

Good to know that Nicola's out of hospital.  I can watch her video now.  Not watching Phoebe's again; it scared the living daylights out of me!  Was so worried when she didn't get up straight off but glad to see her walking away with her horse.


----------



## teapot (5 September 2010)

The BBC just showed Georgie Strang's fall and Mike Tucker was pretty open with his views on it. 

Glad they're both ok - nasty fall!

ETS: great news re: Nicola


----------



## Wishful (5 September 2010)

Looked like the course jumped really well in general, but it seemed a bit odd, that there were more Es due to falls than due to refusals.  No one fence seemed to cause much trouble, with the worst fall at one of the "let up" fences.  To the monster oxer at the Maltings looked like it was jumped better than the big table 2 fences before it - maybe the riders respected it more and were more careful with their approach.

Hope the Lithuanian horse is OK - looked pretty sore as it came out of the ditch at the cascades fence.

I thought Ruth Edge was sensible to retire - a big course to get a horse that wasn't jumping well around - same really for Alex Hua Tian - amazing stickability there - shame Fiddle didn't feel quite right to him.

Carousel Quest looked tired in the SJ I thought - hence the fences down.  I find the 2nd trot up is really interesting - a couple of tenths off behind seems to be acceptable at the other events I've been to, while they're fussier about forelimb lameness, probably because it's more visible.

Really wish the vids hadn't been quite so delayed - really good for watching selected rounds having seen highlights, but impossible to watch "as live", even avoiding HHO/websites etc to avoid spoilers as you hear the commentary for the earlier part of the course.   It's much more exciting not knowing what's happened...

Not that I've seen Georgie Strang/Master Monarch before, but I was wondering if she'd got him fitter and added to the atmosphere which he would have remembered he looked like he was maybe not in so much of a listening mood - he seemed to be making his own decisions/not listening quite a lot of the time - they don't look like they've had problems before, so maybe she didn't expect him to be quite so strong with her.


----------



## oldvic (5 September 2010)

With regard to the 2nd trot up, the horses have to be fit to continue rather than 100% sound. Forelimb lameness is less acceptable than slight hind limb lameness as this is more likely to cause more damage. Obviously more acute hind limb lameness is not acceptable as it is likely to be more deep seated than stiffness in the joints and muscles. 
Oli said in his interview that it is hard to get CQ totally fit as he has soundness issues so he probably was tired and stiff today.


----------



## lannerch (5 September 2010)

Just got back from burghley a fabulous event well done to all concerned.

Well done to caroline and at last lenamore had the wing he deserved.

Goinb back to georgies fall and master monach I was at the corner just infront of where she fell can I assure everyone the fall had nothing to do with master monachs age he came in too fast the line was awful and he tried to jump the widest part of the corner, which was asking the impossible.
He fell on georgie and kicked her in the head,  bouncing off her air jacket.
Thankgoodness all concerned fine it looke horific.

Burghley was still tough and huge a great weekend


----------



## bex1984 (5 September 2010)

lannerch said:



			Thankgoodness all concerned fine it looke horific.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this, was stood watching when she fell and it really did look awful, very relieved when she sat up, hope she's not too sore today.


----------



## nullarbor (5 September 2010)

Georgie is indeed sore but fine, Master Monarch trotted up sound for us this morning, not even stiff  Such an amazingly tough horse!!


----------



## Ignition (6 September 2010)

What are his future plans?


----------



## nullarbor (6 September 2010)

Provided he remains sound and well he will run again this season at either Boekelo or Pau


----------



## bex1984 (6 September 2010)

nullarbor said:



			Georgie is indeed sore but fine, Master Monarch trotted up sound for us this morning, not even stiff  Such an amazingly tough horse!!
		
Click to expand...

bless him, he had such a worried look in his eye after the fall. Good to hear that Georgie is fine


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2010)

Really good to hear that he is fine, thanks for letting us all know, nullarbor. Hope Georgie's not too battered and bruised.


----------



## equinedriver (6 September 2010)

nullabor

I can only assume that you think running him again with this girl riding is in his best interests????????

I have to be candid in saying that I found her blog post about "crashing"  disgusting.  She obviously doesn't get it. Tries to blame the horse, and then does somewhat concede that "maybe she could have steadied him a bit". YOU THINK???????  Since when does riding a 4* involve running a horse as absolutely as fast as he can go at every fence out there with absolutely  no support from the rider?

It would be nice if ANY of the adults in this situation would think of the best interests of the horse here.  If she literally kills him on course somewhere, it will be to late.  

I admit the horse looked great but if you are going to put him out there, at least don't put him out there with someone on him that is endangering his life any more than the sport itself does.........


----------



## kit279 (6 September 2010)

We're all entitled to our own opinions but it doesn't do any good to have people make a new HHO username for the specific purpose of having a go at someone.  The girl riding was at her first 4 star - she made a mistake, by the grace of God neither she nor the horse were injured.  I'm sure she feels bad enough for having had a horse fall without someone they don't know having a go about endangering the horse's life.  And if that's really what you think and you've counted to 10 and you still think it merits saying, what would be wrong with posting under your usual username?

ETA:-  there's nothing personal in what I'm saying, just that I've seen this part of the forum lose old respected members by insensitive posting and noone at the time said anything.  So I thought I'd say something.  By all means, constructive criticism.  Why shouldn't the rider learn from her mistakes?  To say she should never ride the horse again just isn't constructive.


----------



## equinedriver (6 September 2010)

This WAS my first ever post. I am overseas and have been reading the forums for months, but had never found the way to register, just the log in. This was the first issue to come up that I felt so strongly about I emailed the staff to find the registration link, so obviously, yes, I counted to 10. 

I am not sure she thinks she made a mistake. In her blog she clearly is blaming the judgment of the horse, at least in the beginning. 

She had numerous near misses before she got there, which obviously had not slowed her down in the slightest, nor given her pause to question the ridiculous break neck speed she was running *AT HER FIRST 4* * as you yourself point out. 

Both of these things, I think, lead one to legitimately question her judgment and whether she should, indeed, being running a 4* and endangering her horses life.  The horse that died at Badminton had essentially the same fall, getting a leg caught inside an open corner, but broke a front leg.  By the grace of God, Ben did not. So, yes, I am not just trying to dramatic. I don't think the horse needs to be placed in a situation where luck is what saved him. 

Obviously, I don't know her. I don't know the owner.  I just know that a horse such as this, which has obviously given his all for years, deserves to be kept safe in his later years. I am gutted, as you all would say, that obviously the parties involved have chosen to risk this grand horses life for the sake of someones ego. Whether it's the girl or the owner who knows. He obviously still enjoys his job. I would have no problem with him competing at a level where the skill of the rider was not endangering him but it is obvious from Sat that this is sadly not the case in this instance. 

If I thought she had a clue how egregious the ride was, or had figured out after the first few times he saved her butt that she was taking the wrong approach, slowed down and actually presented him balanced to a fence, I honestly would feel completely differently. But she didn't figure it out in time, obviously, and then has chosen to either blame the horse, or in the end, blow it off as no big deal, I made a mistake, onward and upward.  Maybe you are one of the adults advising her and encouraging that attitude. If so, you are convinced you are right, and this post isn't going to faze you. I didn't expect that it would faze anyone actually involved, but it is all I can do to express my sincere concern for the horses safety, since I am convinced those actually in charge of his safety don't care as much as I do. Maybe they are to close to the situation to sit back and take an unfiltered view of what really happened. 

Let's hope he survives her learning curve. 

And yes, I know I am being very harsh. The life of this grand horse matters to me.


----------



## teapot (6 September 2010)

kit279 said:



			by the grace of God neither she nor the horse were injured. .
		
Click to expand...

Did you read her blog on H&H online? Her hat took the brunt as she found a clearly marked stud hole in it! Full marks to Champion for designing decent hats.


----------



## kit279 (6 September 2010)

I suppose I'm just aware that at Badminton this year there was a bit of a feeding frenzy over people making very harsh comments about real people with real feelings and it alienated a lot of old-timers on here, people who I'd be sorry to leave the forum.

I don't have any connection to the rider whatsoever, I just don't think that getting berated online actually achieves anything, other than to make the other person feel bad.  

I'm sure the selectors/powers that be will have a quiet word as required.  It's happened to much more experienced riders before.

ETA: there's also no way of knowing whether "she had a clue how egregious the ride was, or had figured out after the first few times he saved her butt that she was taking the wrong approach".  We're not privy to what's been said in private.  I've no idea whether she even wrote that blog or whether it was ghost written by a journalist (which does happen), after a interview at a time when she was very busy and hadn't had time to think about it.


----------



## nullarbor (6 September 2010)

equinedriver said:



			since I am convinced those actually in charge of his safety don't care as much as I do. .
		
Click to expand...

Of course everyone involved with this horse care hugely about his safety, dont be ridiculous!! And the fact that both owners and several top riders and trainers are encouraging her to run him again this season shows that they are happy with the way she is riding him and feel he deserves to keep doing the job the so clearly loves. He owes us absolutely nothing and if we felt retirement was right for him there would be no hesitation in doing so.


----------



## bigboyrocky (6 September 2010)

Havent read the whole thread, but i REALLY think Emily Llewelyn rode an absoloute class round with her lovely horse! Dont think her mention of the 2012 olympics is too unrealistic after seeing thier round!... absoloutly lovely!


----------



## equinedriver (6 September 2010)

I am honestly not meaning for this to appear to be a tit for tat exchange, but more a comment on a statement. 

You said you (we) don't have any idea whether she figured it out. One can only assume she didn't as, as I noted, she did not change the style of her ride after the first couple near misses where the horse did have enough athletic ability to save himself and her when she got him in really long at break neck speed. If she had, she would have slowed down a tad and actually prepared him for a jump instead of just plowing ahead full steam, doing nothing to help him. 

I was pretty upset after I watched the ride, but the blog post this morning just put me over the edge. I had been hoping that those associated with the horse and rider would be taking stock about what had happened and rethinking what the best plan was from here on out. The post this morning doesn't give me the impression that there is any rethinking going on. Just full steam ahead........ 

FWIW, I compete at the highest level of my sport and currently own one of the international horses for the US. I don't ride a 4* myself, but evented when I was younger and do think I have perspective about a horse of this talent level since I have been blessed to own one. I honestly am 100% all for the grand old champions continuing on at *some* level as some really do not like being *retired* and out in a field. They miss the attention etc and are truly happier with a job. 

I actually purchased a horse like this to teach me the ropes years ago when I started at the International level. The horse had done 5 world championships for two different countries, but the first time I took him out at that level, I certainly wasn't dumb enough to try to take him as fast as he was capable of going. It would have been dangerous for both of us.  I don't think the people in charge of this grand old horse are doing right by him putting him back in to the top level of his sport with a rider that is not looking out for his safety. 

Having been there myself, the goal the first time out at the top level, is first and foremost to get around safely, to hell with making the time. If things are going well, and it's doable fine, but you don't sacrifice safety for the sake of time penalties. She had plenty of warning at earlier fences that she was pushing past the safety point and didn't heed the warnings. Fortunately the horse didn't pay the ultimate price, this time.


----------



## Dottie (6 September 2010)

Just adding my two pence worth....

I too was annoyed that Georgie implied that it was MM fault that they had the crash at Burghley.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2010)

Well... imho she made a mistake, but others made similar or worse mistakes and got away with them. She saw a couple of long ones, and doing the first water in 4 strides was a bit wild (I think I've only seen 1 other so far do that) but she saw perfect ones everywhere else. She says in her blog that she'd been told to ride forward to that one. Maybe not as fast and flat as she did, but still...    
She certainly did NOT try to launch him on one stride at that combination, that was his decision. She was sitting up waiting for another stride imho. Sometimes horses make mistakes too. Sorry, but I really do believe that. Often they cover for us, amazingly, miraculously, but sometimes not...  I realise that 99% of it is down to the approach, and that is totally the rider's job, BUT even so, sometimes horses make a split-second misjudgement.
Tbh IF he is used to supremely controlled and accurate riding, maybe he just really isn't the best Schoolmaster material, however brilliant he may be or have been. Sorry. Some horses are suited to that role, and others maybe aren't. 
I think a lot of experienced horses would have tried to shorten their stride and get 2 strides in there, fwiw, even with an approach like that. Many would have succeeded imho. I'm not saying the approach was great, but it was imho a save-able situation IF the horse had been clever instead of silly-bold.


----------



## zefragile (6 September 2010)

Does anyone remember the half-coffin a couple of years back? The even the TOP PROFESSIONALS made a complete mess of? I feel really sorry for Georgie right now.


----------



## SusieT (6 September 2010)

Horses pushed fast and wild will jump fast and wild when given the oppurtunity, it's up to the rider to present the horse at a pace and direction from which he can jump the fence.
Nullarbor-just curious are you the owner?


----------



## orionstar (6 September 2010)

I think this is a brilliant idea, why cant they do this with all the big international events, I spent all saturday night watching as other half was ill in bed, then highlights on Sunday and again tonight courtesy of iplayer.  I'm in eventing heaven!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2010)

zefragile said:



			Does anyone remember the half-coffin a couple of years back? The even the TOP PROFESSIONALS made a complete mess of? I feel really sorry for Georgie right now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, very clearly... Because I'm 99.9% sure that one of those who came into it a bit fast & paid the penalty with a v silly stop was a certain Caroline Powell, on Lenamore... EVERYONE makes mistakes here & there. Okay, maybe it's not fair on the horses but it's just a fact of life unfortunately...


----------



## lannerch (6 September 2010)

lannerch said:



			Just got back from burghley a fabulous event well done to all concerned.

Well done to caroline and at last lenamore had the wing he deserved.

Goinb back to georgies fall and master monach I was at the corner just infront of where she fell can I assure everyone the fall had nothing to do with master monachs age he came in too fast the line was awful and he tried to jump the widest part of the corner, which was asking the impossible.
He fell on georgie and kicked her in the head,  bouncing off her air jacket.
Thankgoodness all concerned fine it looke horific.

Burghley was still tough and huge a great weekend
		
Click to expand...

good grief my typos/spelling is horrific, I posted that when I had just got back from burghley after a 3 hour drive and obviously did not proof read, and was a little tired.

It is great to hear that georgie is not too sore, thanks for the update nullarbuor, glad that mm is unscaved and  to hear she has not been put off by her experiance and contary to what she may or may not have posted on facebook or was it twitter,  I am sure she will be a lot more careful in her approach next time, don't worry georgie we all make mistakes, that is how you learn.

In my experiance what people particularly young post on facebook etc is very rarely serious and almost always a variation of the truth and never to be taken too seriously!


----------



## equinedriver (6 September 2010)

It was her blog on the front page of Horse and Hound......hardly twitter or facebook.


----------



## Danny1234 (7 September 2010)

It's fine to learn, but not if another living being is part of your "learning experience". We all make mistakes, thank God, but a stupid risk will always be just that - a stupid risk, in this case for herself, the horse, and the sport. We should finally finally finally stop praising that of all things. Imo, as I said. And H+H should be wiser next time round as well, what chance did she have to think better, after she started writing her diary here...?


----------



## Oliver76 (7 September 2010)

Thought Burghley TV Vids were great!

So pleased that Lenamore won - such a class horse.  Well done to everyone!!

I thought that Lazy Acres Skip On and Sarah Stretton had both amazing xc and sj rounds, for such a little horse he makes it look so easy - watch his xc round, he looks like his is really loving it! And how lovely that she has brought him up through the grades herself, such an achievement. Clever pair


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2010)

equinedriver said:



			It was her blog on the front page of Horse and Hound......hardly twitter or facebook.
		
Click to expand...

oops well that was silly!
Still it takes a brave person to admit a mistake, lets hope on reflection she has now learnt to be a lot braver in aportioning blame.


----------



## Saucisson (8 September 2010)

Ok, gonna be straight with our opinions

Loved:-
Mark Todd  horse had the MOST appalling canter in the dressage (4-time canter!!) Mr Todd obviously knows this and still pulled him through to about 10th  place (cant quite remember?????)  What a star!!

I loved Ollie T, loved his horse and thought he was going to win.  I had obviously cursed him in the jumping.  Girl behind us in the dressage was proper shlagging him off coz he did a bit of showmanship  big crime.  I thought he was great.

WFP  the consummate professional.  We were rooting for Seacookie coz hes the half brother of OHs horse.  Still loved the fact that they were second and Seacookie did display some of the character traits of our mare that WFP did very well to suppress..

Loved Caroline Powell and Lenomore.  We were at the jump she was stopped at and she was absolutely lovely and professional.  It must have been awful for her to have to break her concentration like that but she was as smiley and sportsmanlike that anybody could be.  What a winner.

Loved a horse called just for fun in the dressage.  Dont know what happened to him but he looked so lovely and relaxed in the dressage.

How much utter drivel did we hear in the stands for the jumping and the dressage?????  Best to keep the mouth closed if youre not in charge of the facts eh?

Biggest TUT of the world experienced in the dressage  I havent been in the UK for 3 yrs but I sure knew the power of the TUT again when some poor chaps phone went off.  Had to laugh though.

In short, we loved it.  The only downer was that we had travelled from Belgium and I had invited my non-horsey sister and 3 kids for the jumping on Sunday only to be told we were shoved in a crappy stand reminiscent of Nottingham Forest circa 1995.  We had paid over £140 to get in and my sister had paid £24 for one day to see the jumping.  I had to apologise for the bobbness to the two of them.  Not happy, just as well the rest of the comp. had been so good.


----------

